# 820 - countries resided question



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Question 22 on online 820 application askes for "have any of the applicants lived in a country for more than 12 months cumulatively in the past 10 years" 

Does this include their own country, or are they talking about outside their country?


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yep. Any and all countries you have lived in for more than 1 year in the last decade - to determine where you need police checks from I imagine


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Yep got it. Thank you!


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Don't forget to include Australia if he has stayed here longer than 12 months in total


----------



## Zhian (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you for your answers, I have one question. If you put down Australia as one of the country. what do you put for the "date from" and "date to" field. I know the "date from" field is the date you started living in Australia, but for the "date to" field, what do you put in if you are currently and will still be living in Australia?

I hope my question make sense. 

Thanks


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Zhian said:


> Thank you for your answers, I have one question. If you put down Australia as one of the country. what do you put for the "date from" and "date to" field. I know the "date from" field is the date you started living in Australia, but for the "date to" field, what do you put in if you are currently and will still be living in Australia?
> 
> I hope my question make sense.
> 
> Thanks


My husband just put "current" or "present" I can't remember which one exactly, but they both amount to the same thing


----------



## Hyperion (Jun 18, 2014)

Star Hunter said:


> My husband just put "current" or "present" I can't remember which one exactly, but they both amount to the same thing


Hi
With the online application you need to put an actual date in the 'Date To' field as it doesn't allow text or for it to be left blank. Do you think putting the date you're lodging the application would be ok and write a note about it somewhere explaining that the applicant still lives at that address?

thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

You'd put the date you're lodging the application. You don't need to explain to DIBP that you still live there as they'll realise that from your home address.


----------



## Hyperion (Jun 18, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> You'd put the date you're lodging the application. You don't need to explain to DIBP that you still live there as they'll realise that from your home address.


Ok, good news. Thanks for the advice Maggie


----------

